# Decent cheap container for yeast starter, no stir plate



## thisispants (30/4/18)

I'm transitioning to liquid yeast and since I'm making a black IPA with an SG of 1.065 I figure I should make a yeast starter.

What's the easiest and cheapest container I can get to do this?

I know you need to shake it....

What do you guys that make one without a stir plate use?


----------



## Whistlingjack (30/4/18)

thisispants said:


> I'm transitioning to liquid yeast and since I'm making a black IPA with an SG of 1.065 I figure I should make a yeast starter.
> 
> What's the easiest and cheapest container I can get to do this?
> 
> ...



I used to use a two litre glass apple juice bottle (are those still around?)

WJ


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (30/4/18)

Why not use a plastic 5L water container?


----------



## thisispants (1/5/18)

Would something like this work?

http://www.kmart.com.au/product/3l-clip-lid-glass-jar/824465

Assuming I don't use the lid and just put some aluminium foil on top?


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/5/18)

Yep that'll work.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/18)

thisispants said:


> Would something like this work?
> 
> http://www.kmart.com.au/product/3l-clip-lid-glass-jar/824465
> 
> Assuming I don't use the lid and just put some aluminium foil on top?


I need some of those was going to go to a $2 Shop but they will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Aksarben (1/5/18)

I use a pint canning jar... Mason, Ball, Kerr, etc. They have nice flat lids and a ring that will seal well while you shake the hell out of it to aerate and mix. Every so often, give it another shake. Does a great job and just loosen the ring a bit so it don't build up too much pressure. I use DME and RO water to acclimate the yeast and give them something to grow with.


----------

